

Typed: A Better Blogging Platform - bdauton
https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/typed-a-better-blogging-platform

======
slang800
From what I see, they're a closed-source web service (like Medium, but not
free) that's designed like a simpler version of WordPress (themeable /
somewhat-configurable).

However, they're missing the key social/community aspects that make Medium so
addictive. Instead, they seem to be trying to compete based on design - which
is something that Medium is already superb at. Plus, I don't think many people
will be willing to pay 120USD/year when they can get something at least as
good, from Medium, for free.

And being closed-source & non-self hosted will mean they can't even compete
with WordPress, Ghost, & the rest of the CMS space. Which will mean they won't
be so much of a "platform" (upon which you can build more advanced sites) as a
"service".

As for their "built to last forever" claim, the FAQ says this:

> Forever is a long time, can you really host my content forever?

> As long as we have paying customers, we'll keep the servers running and the
> lights on. [...]

... I would _expect_ them to continue hosting content as long as they can.
Storage is as cheap as ever, and there is no reason to take old content down.
If they're not offering some guaranteed permanence - letting my content
survive past the death of their company - then this isn't different from any
other blogging service.

Maybe I'm missing something, but I really don't see the appeal.

------
bdauton
Totally agree with @slang800. Plus, when you see how fast they shutdown a
service or an app, it's not very reassuring (LittleSnapper, Ember iOS, Analog,
Courier...)

------
santa_boy
How is this different from Ghost? Is it because of Typed being a Python
implementation

